# Can't connect to FreeBSD box throught XDMCP



## ORTO-DOX (May 5, 2013)

Good day! I'm not sure that there is right forum branch for my question, so don't strike me 

I have 2 notebooks with FreeBSD-CURRENT. Every box has FreeBSD compiled from sources with 

```
WITHOUT_INET6=yes
```
in /etc/src.conf.

*box â„–1:*

/usr/local/kde4/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

```
...
[Xdmcp]
Enable=true
...
```
/usr/local/kde4/share/config/kdm/Xaccess

```
...
*
* CHOOSER BROADCAST
...
```
and `netstat -an | grep 177`

```
udp4  0  0 *.177   *.*
```
Also that box besides the router on which I set up redirect for UDP:177 --> BOX1_IP:177 (with router web interface). Firewall disabled on that box.

*Box â„–2:*

That box also besides the router. I'm try to connect to first box with command `Xnest -nolisten inet6 -ac -query BOX1_EXTERNAL_IP :1`, it shows me a black window and output in console:

```
XDMCP warning: INET6 UDP socket creation failed
```
And when I close black window it gives additional output in console

```
XIO:  fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
      after 136 requests (136 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

On box â„–1 in /var/log/messages when I start Xnest on box â„–2 the following messages appear:

```
May  5 13:37:03 MIC-BOOK kdm[65492]: Cannot convert Internet address BOX2_EXTERNAL_IP to host name
```
And when I close black window, after some time appears additional lines:

```
May  5 13:39:03 MIC-BOOK kdm: 192.168.0.105:1[90637]: Hung in XOpenDisplay(192.168.0.105:1), aborting
May  5 13:39:03 MIC-BOOK kdm: 192.168.0.105:1[90637]: Cannot connect to 192.168.0.105:1, giving up
May  5 13:39:03 MIC-BOOK kdm[65492]: Display 192.168.0.105:1 cannot be opened
```
Where 192.168.0.105 - is box â„–2's internal IP. I don't understand, is it needed that these boxes must be in one LAN for XDMCP connection?

Please help me who knows and can!

Update: It seems that here is something similar, but as I understand that involves boxes in one LAN segment, just with firewall on box â„–2, in my situation my boxes are behind the NAT, and for box â„–2 I can't change port mapping on the router for 
	
	



```
TCP:BOX2_EXTERNAL_IP:6000 --> TCP:192.168.0.105:6000
```
 because it is a free Wi-Fi hotspot. Can that situation be solved?


----------

